# [OT]Tiscali upgrada la banda a 2 megabit!!

## Cazzantonio

E' vero! Mi è arrivata oggi la mail e adesso sto scaricando ad oltre 200k al secondo!!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Evviva Tiscali!!!  :Very Happy: 

Scusate l'ot ma questa la dovevo pubblicizzare...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Josuke

alleeee per curiosità..che linea avevi?

----------

## stuart

speriamo che queste mosse facciano decidere alla telecom di fare lo stesso

----------

## calvizia

Tiscali rulezz.... io sto aspettando la 4mb e se è arrivata a firenze spero che arrivi presto anche da meeeee............

----------

## Josuke

parlano anche di 12 mb  :Smile: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> alleeee per curiosità..che linea avevi?

 

avevo una 640, che in origine era una 320 peraltro...   :Very Happy: 

A me bastano e avanzano 2 megabit per ora, ancheperchè non capisco come facciano a far passare 4 megabit attraveso dei doppini vecchi come il cucco come quelli che ci sono nella stragrande maggioranza dell'Italia... figuriamoci 12! (si tratta però di adsl2 in quel caso...)

----------

## alkaid

cos'è stà adsl2? nuova tecnologia? è già in uso? dove posso trovatre info?

----------

## silian87

Spero solo che la telecom si degni di:

1) Diminuire il prezzo

2) Aumentare la velocita'

Almeno la seconda (che e' piu' probabile)

----------

## hardskinone

Io ho avuto conferma che le "vecchie" 640 di libero saranno portate a 1,2Mbits dove possibile. Nel frattempo mi hanno portato il costo dell'abbonamento a quello delle nuove flat.

----------

## Josuke

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   alleeee per curiosità..che linea avevi? 
> 
> avevo una 640, che in origine era una 320 peraltro...  
> 
> A me bastano e avanzano 2 megabit per ora, ancheperchè non capisco come facciano a far passare 4 megabit attraveso dei doppini vecchi come il cucco come quelli che ci sono nella stragrande maggioranza dell'Italia... figuriamoci 12! (si tratta però di adsl2 in quel caso...)

 

stessa tua situazione..ma pensavo che le 640 le facessero diventare 1280 non 2mbit!!

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Josuke wrote:*   

> stessa tua situazione..ma pensavo che le 640 le facessero diventare 1280 non 2mbit!!

 

allora capirai i miei sorrisoni quando oggi ho visto quella mail   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

Nella pagiona adsl di tiscali ci sono le già le nuove velocita, 2mb, 6mb e 12mb, Alice ho sentito che stia per aumentarle anche..spero accada presto..

----------

## GhePeU

io spererei che telecom diminuisse i prezzi

già adesso difficilmente saturo la 640/256

----------

## tobiwan_

Cristo, DUE MEGABIT.

Anch'io  :Very Happy: 

Voglio anch'io  :Very Happy: 

----------

## molesto

non si sa nulla per telezzoz italia?

----------

## molesto

lascia perdere nostro Signore.... 

non c'entra nulla...

----------

## Rulez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> E' vero! Mi è arrivata oggi la mail e adesso sto scaricando ad oltre 200k al secondo!!!  
> 
> Evviva Tiscali!!! 
> 
> Scusate l'ot ma questa la dovevo pubblicizzare... 

 

molto strano, anche io ho tiscali, ma è tipo da un mese che ceell'ho "impostata" a 2megabit

cmq rulla una cifra  :Very Happy: 

----------

## croot

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   alleeee per curiosità..che linea avevi? 
> 
> avevo una 640, che in origine era una 320 peraltro...  
> 
> A me bastano e avanzano 2 megabit per ora, ancheperchè non capisco come facciano a far passare 4 megabit attraveso dei doppini vecchi come il cucco come quelli che ci sono nella stragrande maggioranza dell'Italia... figuriamoci 12! (si tratta però di adsl2 in quel caso...)

 

una curiosità, ma quanto paghi ?

----------

## Rulez

nn sono sicuro, ma mi pare che si paghi sopra i 60  ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Rulez wrote:*   

> nn sono sicuro, ma mi pare che si paghi sopra i 60  ... 

 

cosa!?!?!

il listino tiscali dice circa 36 euro... e la mia bolletta anche

Figurati se ho 60 euro da buttare in una banda "oversize" 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Ty[L]eR

 *stuart wrote:*   

> speriamo che queste mosse facciano decidere alla telecom di fare lo stesso

 

un mio conoscente, molto vicino a TIN, mi ha detto che a "causa" dell'antitrust, TIN può muoversi solo per ultima nel proporre nuove offerte... :/

----------

## M4tteo

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Josuke wrote:*   alleeee per curiosità..che linea avevi? 
> 
> avevo una 640, che in origine era una 320 peraltro...  
> 
> A me bastano e avanzano 2 megabit per ora, ancheperchè non capisco come facciano a far passare 4 megabit attraveso dei doppini vecchi come il cucco come quelli che ci sono nella stragrande maggioranza dell'Italia... figuriamoci 12! (si tratta però di adsl2 in quel caso...)

 

Semplice.... Cablano in fibra.... Impossibile far passare 12Mbit/s in un doppino... Almeno per ora..

----------

## Cazzantonio

in fibra ce ne passano parecchi più di 12.... mi pare che l'adsl2 funzioni ancora sul doppino... magari cablano tutto fino al punto di connessione più vicino (ma non è già così?)

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

si, è sempre sul doppino, usano dslam di nuova generazione. Più che altro.. in upload quanto hai?

----------

## saxtro

 *Ty[L]eR wrote:*   

>  *stuart wrote:*   speriamo che queste mosse facciano decidere alla telecom di fare lo stesso 
> 
> un mio conoscente, molto vicino a TIN, mi ha detto che a "causa" dell'antitrust, TIN può muoversi solo per ultima nel proporre nuove offerte... :/

 

una volta a me l' adsl non funzionava ho chiamato il 187 mi hanno detto che erano sotto attacco hacker    :Laughing: 

(non conosco il tuo amico magari è affidabile e non ti ha detto una baggianata)

cmq non credo che l'aumento di telecom sia imminente, l'altro giorno mi hanno chiamato per farmi attivare lo streaming delle partite a "soli" 4 ,gli ho risposto che con la banda che danno anche non navigando e scaricando nulla non possono permettersi uno streaming la cui qualità valga 4

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

>  in upload quanto hai?

 

512 k   :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> una volta a me l' adsl non funzionava ho chiamato il 187 mi hanno detto che erano sotto attacco hacker    

 

Più che altro il mio router continua a dirmi che sto ricevendo degli attacchi dos e portscan da parte dei dns di tiscali...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*    in upload quanto hai? 
> 
> 512 k  

 

sbav sbav

----------

## M4tteo

 *saxtro wrote:*   

> una volta a me l' adsl non funzionava ho chiamato il 187 mi hanno detto che erano sotto attacco hacker    

 

USUHAUshuashuashuahusaHUS A hshuash a UhsuAHSuaHsUA !!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hacker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! La gente sta  A  --  P - E - Z - Z - I !!!!!!

----------

## M4tteo

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> si, è sempre sul doppino, usano dslam di nuova generazione. Più che altro.. in upload quanto hai?

 

Cioè volete dire che in uno skifosissimo doppino con quei due filetti che neanche si vedono va una banda di 12Mbit/s ????

Ma siete sicuri?

----------

## paperp

ufffa io ho telecom , anch'io voglio andare a 2 mega , dove si trovano info??su punto informatico  per ora non ci sono novità....

36 euri sono una ladrta di brutto , scarico solo attorno a 80 Kb/s..gneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Josuke

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   si, è sempre sul doppino, usano dslam di nuova generazione. Più che altro.. in upload quanto hai? 
> 
> Cioè volete dire che in uno skifosissimo doppino con quei due filetti che neanche si vedono va una banda di 12Mbit/s ????
> 
> Ma siete sicuri?

 

io sapevo che sul doppino si poteva arrivare fino a 24 mbit..ma non ne sono per niente sicuro  :Smile: 

----------

## codadilupo

 *paperp wrote:*   

> ufffa io ho telecom , anch'io voglio andare a 2 mega , dove si trovano info??su punto informatico  per ora non ci sono novità....
> 
> 36 euri sono una ladrta di brutto , scarico solo attorno a 80 Kb/s..gneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

 

io ho tiscali, e vado sui 72/75... di che ti lamenti  :Wink:  ?

Coda

----------

## oRDeX

 *M4tteo wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   si, è sempre sul doppino, usano dslam di nuova generazione. Più che altro.. in upload quanto hai? 
> 
> Cioè volete dire che in uno skifosissimo doppino con quei due filetti che neanche si vedono va una banda di 12Mbit/s ????
> 
> Ma siete sicuri?

 

bhe si..on penso sia schifosissimo visto che permette la comunicazione su tutto il globo..e poi se vedi un pò di storia dei cavi utilizzati vedrai come dopo aver introdotto il cavo coassiale a discapito del vecchio doppino, quest'ultimo si è rispianata la strada grazie alla tecnica dell'avvolgimento su se stessi...se ci fai caso i cavi ethernet 8 poli usati nelle reti locali che raggiungono in Gbps di velocità sono fatti da doppini   :Very Happy: 

----------

## formica

Ho aliceAdsl da 2 anni...e non ho mai avuto alcun problema. La linea c'è sempre stata.

Gli utenti tiscali possono dire la stessa cosa?

----------

## Josuke

 *formica wrote:*   

> Ho aliceAdsl da 2 anni...e non ho mai avuto alcun problema. La linea c'è sempre stata.
> 
> Gli utenti tiscali possono dire la stessa cosa?

 

si   :Cool:   (almeno per quanto mi riguarda)

----------

## oRDeX

 *Josuke wrote:*   

>  *formica wrote:*   Ho aliceAdsl da 2 anni...e non ho mai avuto alcun problema. La linea c'è sempre stata.
> 
> Gli utenti tiscali possono dire la stessa cosa? 
> 
> si    (almeno per quanto mi riguarda)

 

Da me per niente proprio:

DOPO QUASI UN ANNO DI CONTRATTO, NEL MESE DI GENNAIO (IL CONTRATTO FACEVA L'ANNO A FEBRAIO) IL SEGNALE DI PORTANTE DELLA MIA ADSL TISCALI È SPARITO! NONOSTANTE LE MILLE CHIAMATE, I MILLE GUASTI APERTI DA TELECOM, TISCALI DICEVA SEMPRE CHE NON C'ERA ALCUN PROBLEMA SULLA  LINEA. STORIA ANDATA AVANTI PER MOLTI MESI SINO A QUANDO NON BLOCCO I PAGAMENTI DALLA BANCA. RICEVO CHIAMATE DAI LORO LEGALI PER MANCATO PAGAMENTO, ALLORA MI RIVOLGO AL MIO AVVOCATO, CHE MANDA UNA LETTERA ALLA LORO SEDE.

CHIAMO DI NUOVO E NESSUNO SA NIENTE DELLA RACCOMANDATA...

MANDO SE NON 5 ALMENO 10 E-MAIL IN UNA SERATA AL CENTRO ASSISTENZA, FORTUNATAMENTE MI RICONTATTANO TELEFONICAMENTE IL GIORNO DOPO E MI CONFERMANO CHE VERRÀ ESEGUITA LA RESCISSIONE DEL CONTRATTO.

ORA IL CONTRATTO È STATO RESCISSO ED ASPETTO CHE VENGA LIBERATA "LA PORTANTE".

SONO PASSATI QUASI 11 MESI DA QUEL GIORNO.

Scusate il font, ma immaginate la mia rabbia che mi porto dentro..Assistenza 0. Non esistono tecnici che vengono inviati a casa...Tiscali per poco voleva che pagassi anche i mesi a vuoto...in cui per colpa loro..non avevo ADSL e nè potevo registrarne un'altra...

Traete voi le conclusioni.

----------

## Josuke

Che dire...sei stato proprio fortunato  :Smile:  comunque non voglio pubblicizzare nessuna di queste compagnie..credo sia semplicemente questione di fortuna...anche perchè conosco più di un utente alice che ha avuto problemi simili se non peggiori..come ne conosco di utenti tiscali....posso solo dare la mia testimonianza come han fatto altri

----------

## oRDeX

eh si lo so...ma non penso che un utente che paga all'incirca 40 euro/mese debba avvalersi della fortuna per vedere il suo servizio funzionante..

----------

## Josuke

lungi da me affermare che sia giusto..tutt'altro!! Anche se sono stato fortunato per ora..mi irrito a sentire come alla fine tutti se ne approfittino in modo disgustoso

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *formica wrote:*   

> Ho aliceAdsl da 2 anni...e non ho mai avuto alcun problema. La linea c'è sempre stata.
> 
> Gli utenti tiscali possono dire la stessa cosa?

 

Mai avuto problemi

Penso che in realtà tutto dipenda dalla "sezione" che amministra la tua zona.

Di solito queste cose vengono subappaltate a compagnie locali, per cui se capita la compiagnia bastarda...

----------

## stefanonafets

[OT in OT]

x tobiwan_

 *Quote:*   

> Non pronunciare il nome del SIGNORE, Dio tuo, invano; perché il SIGNORE non riterrà innocente chi pronuncia il suo nome invano.

 

La Bibbia/Esodo/cap. 20 (Il Decalogo)/v.7 (versione "Nuova Riveduta")

Non per scatenare flame o amenità simili, è che a qualcuno può dar fastidio, e quella succitata è la causa.

[/OT in OT]

Cmq per tornare in-topic nell'off-topic, anche io ho tiscali che nacque come una 320 e fu tramutata in 640, ma qui nn si parla ancora di 2Mbps...

Per curiosità, in che zona d'Italia abiti?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

La 2mbit per ora ci sarà solo in 12 località (non me le ricordo ma c'erano nel sito della tiscali) e poi nel resto dell'italia entro il 2005. Io vivo a Cagliari, che è una di quelle località, peccato che abbia alice... :'(

----------

## Josuke

 *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*   

> La 2mbit per ora ci sarà solo in 12 località (non me le ricordo ma c'erano nel sito della tiscali) e poi nel resto dell'italia entro il 2005. Io vivo a Cagliari, che è una di quelle località, peccato che abbia alice... :'(

 

Azz...io vivo a bolzano ho i miei dubbi che sia una di quelle località..sul sito ci sono ancora info sull'argomento?

----------

## Tiro

TIN con me ha chiuso...   :Cool:  appena scade l'abbonamento/prigione di tin.it passo a tiscali....iauuuuuhhhh !!!

----------

## stefanonafets

Non credere che il contratto di tiscali sia meno vincolante.

Se in un futuro lo vorrai disdire dovrai mandare una raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno entro e non oltre 2 mesi prima della scadenza ANNUALE del contratto.

----------

## oRDeX

ANNUALE ...già...ne so qualcosa...comunque io ormai ho deciso..ho già pagato e fatto tutto, non appena viene liberata la portante da tiscali, verrà abilitata l'adsl di NGI   :Wink: 

----------

## Rulez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *Rulez wrote:*   nn sono sicuro, ma mi pare che si paghi sopra i 60  ...  
> 
> cosa!?!?!
> 
> il listino tiscali dice circa 36 euro... e la mia bolletta anche
> ...

 

60  per la connessione a 12megabit mica quella a 2  :Razz: 

----------

## gatiba

La Telecom si prepara al lancio di Alice 4Mbit/s, ma non si capisce ancora se sarà un upgrade oppure solo una nuova offerta:

http://www.zeusnews.it/index.php3?ar=stampa&cod=3563&numero=999

----------

## Rulez

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

>  *ProT-0-TypE wrote:*    in upload quanto hai? 
> 
> 512 k  

 

kaspio ...io in upload ho 50kb/s ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ANNUALE ...già...ne so qualcosa...comunque io ormai ho deciso..ho già pagato e fatto tutto, non appena viene liberata la portante da tiscali, verrà abilitata l'adsl di NGI  

 Orpo, beh non è proprio economica ma è davvero interessante, specie per la questione del FAST.

Non costasse cosìtanto l'avrei sottoscritta anche io. Invece poi gli ho preferito McLink: ottima scelta anche questa: la loro offerta base èil doppio in banda di ogni soluzione consumer che c'è in giro   :Razz: 

----------

## M4tteo

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> TIN con me ha chiuso...   appena scade l'abbonamento/prigione di tin.it passo a tiscali....iauuuuuhhhh !!!

 

Non credere sia così facile: ti metterenno i bastoni tra le ruote per stakkare l'attuale alice e in futuro sarai bombardato da telefonate nelle quali cercano di appiopparti qualsiasi tipo di promozione adsl/telefonica della telecom  :Cool: 

Esperienza personale.... preparati   :Razz: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *oRDeX wrote:*   ANNUALE ...già...ne so qualcosa...comunque io ormai ho deciso..ho già pagato e fatto tutto, non appena viene liberata la portante da tiscali, verrà abilitata l'adsl di NGI   Orpo, beh non è proprio economica ma è davvero interessante, specie per la questione del FAST.
> 
> Non costasse cosìtanto l'avrei sottoscritta anche io. Invece poi gli ho preferito McLink: ottima scelta anche questa: la loro offerta base èil doppio in banda di ogni soluzione consumer che c'è in giro  

 

Non scrivo Numeri perchè nno intendo fare publicità..ma comunque fino a fine anno i prezzi erano un pò + bassi, precisamente quanto quelli degli altri provider. Conclusione? Ne ho approfittato al volo   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Ne ho approfittato al volo  

 Ribadisco: sono contento per te e spero che tu possa esser un loro cliente soddisfatto. Inoltre, NGI usa Gentoo come chi c'era al G-Day sa  :Laughing:  quindi  :Wink: 

----------

## Soul_rebel

personalmente non ho ancora visto l'aumento di banda e sto appena fuori torino.

Fino ad oggi tiscali per me è stata una schifezza:

"club 3k" per un paio di mesi

disservizi vari

dns lenti

la 640 non va come una 640 perche tocca max i 75.

Non la consiglio a nessuno.

ciao

----------

## Giepi

Bah, la mia alice non è stata da querela, ma neanche da lode  :Smile: 

In definitiva, sono riuscito a ottenre un tecnico che mi portava a casucca il modem ethernet e si è ripreso la fetecchia usb che mi ero dovuto andare a ritirare all'agenzia di spedizioni (Ma insomma, hanno 300 maniente di inviare una cosa?).

Pagherei volentieri la metà per una connessione che mi da la metà di velocità  :Smile: 

32 euri al mese è un ladrocinio, soprattuto se paragonate alle tariffe francesi delle stesse società!

A proposito, sapere qual'è la causa di sti prezzi abnormi che danno in madrepatria telecom ITALIA e co?

----------

## stefanonafets

Anche la mia Tiscali 640 nn ha mai superato i 75KB/s, ma penso sia abbastanza normale, o quanto meno accettabile.

Aspetto con ansia che arrivino anche da me coi 2Mbps, magari faccio pure il contratto a 12    :Shocked:  (in realtà no, 100/mese sono TROPPI SOLDI!!!) ...

Ps, ieri ho mandato loro una mail chiedendo info sul QUANDO, e loro come al solito non si sono sbilanciati, anzi, nn hanno proprio risposto alla mia domando, però mi hanno assicurato che quando (se..?) sarà mi porteranno a 2Mbps senza costi aggiuntivi...

Ma io mi chiedo, se scaricare film da internet è illegale e un server nn lo posso mettere su xche ho un IP dinamico (peggio ancora con FastWeb, che rilascia ip privati...), che me ne faccio di 12 Mbps, ci leggo il giornale a 100Km/h??  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Josuke

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Anche la mia Tiscali 640 nn ha mai superato i 75KB/s, ma penso sia abbastanza normale, o quanto meno accettabile.
> 
> Aspetto con ansia che arrivino anche da me coi 2Mbps, magari faccio pure il contratto a 12    (in realtà no, 100�/mese sono TROPPI SOLDI!!!) ...
> 
> Ps, ieri ho mandato loro una mail chiedendo info sul QUANDO, e loro come al solito non si sono sbilanciati, anzi, nn hanno proprio risposto alla mia domando, però mi hanno assicurato che quando (se..?) sarà mi porteranno a 2Mbps senza costi aggiuntivi...
> ...

 

scarichi a manetta i sorgenti opensource  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

come minimo mettere nel cron un emerge sync && emerge -uvD world   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## gutter

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> un server nn lo posso mettere su xche ho un IP dinamico 
> ...

 

Prova a veder dyndns  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

Vabbè dipende sempre da che server vuoi fare..se per esempio vuoi fare un server per un tunnel broker non puoi più   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## maninthebox1

non mi sono letto tutti i post perchè sono tanti però vi dico una cosa...

per quello che ho sentito anche la telecom la aumenterà a 2Mb

----------

## Cerberos86

beh...se proprio le telecome deve aumentare.... LO FACCIA!

Sono qui ke aspetto il regalo di natale.....   :Laughing: 

----------

## gatiba

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Anche la mia Tiscali 640 nn ha mai superato i 75KB/s, ma penso sia abbastanza normale, o quanto meno accettabile.
> 
> Aspetto con ansia che arrivino anche da me coi 2Mbps, magari faccio pure il contratto a 12    (in realtà no, 100/mese sono TROPPI SOLDI!!!) ...
> 
> Ps, ieri ho mandato loro una mail chiedendo info sul QUANDO, e loro come al solito non si sono sbilanciati, anzi, nn hanno proprio risposto alla mia domando, però mi hanno assicurato che quando (se..?) sarà mi porteranno a 2Mbps senza costi aggiuntivi...
> ...

 

A quel che mi risulta con la 640 non puoi scaricare a + di 75/80 kb/s...

Se la matematica non è un'opinione 640/8 = 80   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## molesto

confermo, con la mia alice 640 FLATulenza scarico massimo a 80K/s dal server die.unipd.it... il mio rsync preferito  :Wink: 

----------

## midall

Raga io appartengo alla fascia di persone che non possono beneficiare dell'adsl, quindi spero che telecom anzichè correre dietro a Tiscali per vincere la battaglia dei megabyte si decida ad ampliare la rete adsl, altrimenti rimarrò uno spettatore tra questo scontro direi "automobilitistico" tra tin tiscali e libero.

Bye

----------

## stuart

 *midall wrote:*   

> Raga io appartengo alla fascia di persone che non possono beneficiare dell'adsl, quindi spero che telecom anzichè correre dietro a Tiscali per vincere la battaglia dei megabyte si decida ad ampliare la rete adsl, altrimenti rimarrò uno spettatore tra questo scontro direi "automobilitistico" tra tin tiscali e libero.
> 
> Bye

 

questa sarebbe la cosa più corretta

ma telecom, come fastweb e le altre, cura solo i propri interessi

ci sono clienti businness?

adsl ok

non ci sono?

niente adsl

cosa farei se abitassi ancora al paesello senza la linea adsl?

distacco da telecom di tutta la telefonia fissa e cellulare (per farglielam pagare)

attesa con ansia dell'umts

per restare in tema di telecom:

se tiscali vende una 2mb a 30 euro telecom a gennaio deve almeno regalarmi allo stesso prezzo di adesso una 1280

o faccio un altro numero di telefono di casa e cambio

----------

## Tiro

 *Quote:*   

> Non credere sia così facile: ti metterenno i bastoni tra le ruote per stakkare l'attuale alice e in futuro sarai bombardato da telefonate nelle quali cercano di appiopparti qualsiasi tipo di promozione adsl/telefonica della telecom  
> 
> Esperienza personale.... preparati 

 

...posso immaginarlo...! 

1) mi pare che nel contratto c'è SCRITTO che devo inviare una disdetta 2 mesi prima (rileggerò bene a tempo debito). Qndi invierò 2 mesi prima della scadenza una raccomandata con ricevuta di ritorno agli uffici competenti.

2) una volta staccato definitivamente richiederò una adsl ad un altro gestore (tipo NGI opp tiscali ecc...).

3) già mi stanno chiamando all'altra mia abitazione (dove non ho l'adsl) e la prossima volta che chiamano gli chiederò: "avete da offrirmi un'adsl a canone e consumo gratis? avete da regalarmi un modem ethernet gratis senza che firmi qlc vostro contratto? avete da offrirmi gratis 20 ore di chiamate gratuite? No? allora potete cancellarmi dalle vostre liste marketing...grazie!"

----------

## mc619

Personalmente preferirei che telecom tiscali etc invece che correre continuamente  al rialzo dei mb della banda "teorica" ( perchè sempre di banda teorica si parla nn c'è un minimo garantito di mb/s) si decidessero ad abbassare un po questi prezzi che sono decisamente alti rispetto all'offerta europea degli stessi gestori....Ora a chi chiede più banda posso fare una domanda? Cosa diamine ve ne fareste che nn può aspettare un paio di orette in +?

[INDISCRETO]

Tutti maniaci del porno?

[/INDISCRETO]

Senza portarmi rancore  :Very Happy: 

ciao

----------

## lavish

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Ora a chi chiede più banda posso fare una domanda? Cosa diamine ve ne fareste che nn può aspettare un paio di orette in +?
> 
> [CUT - CENSURA]
> 
> 

 

Ti dico quello che faccio io: server ftp + server ssh + nicotine (client linux per soulseek, un p2p) + amule + smanacciamento di files in irc

Se avessi ancora + banda farei una radio e chiuderei l'ftp

Ovvio he se uno ha un 56k nemmeno ci pensa... ma le opportunita' sono tante....

----------

## Cazzantonio

quoto lavish

----------

## flocchini

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

>  (peggio ancora con FastWeb, che rilascia ip privati...)

 

intervengo giusto per ricordare che avere un ip nattato ha anche i suoi vantaggi, specie con le velocita' che si raggiungono tra sole fibre in rete interna. Certo, ci sono alcuni sbattimenti ma in fondo io non lo trovo piu' di tanto limitante. Intanto viaggio a 10mbit  :Wink: 

Per il resto sono ovviamente felice che tutti vadano piu' veloci, anche perche' cosi' quando esco all'esterno non trovo troppi "lumaconi" che mi rallentano   :Very Happy: 

----------

